
Inactivity, excess weight linked to hard-to-treat heart failures - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10845.html
======
DrScump
Actual paper:

[http://www.onlinejacc.org/content/accj/69/9/1129.full.pdf](http://www.onlinejacc.org/content/accj/69/9/1129.full.pdf)

